# when you say you don't have any friends...



## amy94 (Jun 28, 2013)

do you truly mean that? that you don't even have acquaintances? I'm just curious, i'm wondering if people are just exaggerating a bit or if maybe they just have casual friends but don't consider them true friends or w/e... just wanna know how it is for you guys because a lot of you guys say you don't have *any* friends and i wanna know what that means to you


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

I have no friends or acquaintances. That isn't an exaggeration. The only people I talk to are family members. I spend most of my time alone. I don't leave my house much, although lately... I've been making an effort to go out some, although I'm still far too afraid to interact with people much. 

I don't even have online friends anymore, so yeah... no friends.

I wish I had "casual friends"... or an acquaintance who just greets me when we see each other. That would make me feel... special. Ha.


----------



## amy94 (Jun 28, 2013)

aw man that sucks :/ i understand, we're all in the same boat i guess...well, if u wanna be pen pals, im up for it  im pen pals with 2 ppl on here and its nice to keep in touch and pm back and forth about how my day was and blah blah


----------



## MileHigh (Oct 31, 2013)

apathy runs rampant here so I'm sure theres a few exaggerators. When I say I have no friends I mean I have no _real_ friends, people who truly understand me and would have my back to the bitter end. I hang out with a few people at least once a week so it could be worse. People come and go but I seem to fail at making lasting connections someone told me I would make life long friends in college and so far that hasn't happened


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

I have two good friends, but I barely see them. Maybe once a month, on average. They also live in different cities. It'd be nice to have a friend who lives close to me.

I'm mostly locked in my room, alone.


----------



## amy94 (Jun 28, 2013)

MileHigh, yea im probably the same as you. i have ppl to talk to and hang out with occassionally, but no *real* friends.


----------



## LivingZombie (Oct 31, 2013)

I don't have any friends of my own. My dad has friends, I go to the bar with them sometimes, but they are HIS friends, not mine. At the moment I have nobody else I hang out with. I haven't left my house except to smoke in 15 days, but that's not that uncommon for me. I barely speak to anyone, which also is not uncommon for me. I think I was a mime in a past life.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I have family friends (cousins friends) that I do things with once and a while. Sometimes we have a big dinner or go to the cottage for a weekend during the summer. I don't have any friends of my own though, real or casual. The only reason I leave my house is to go to work, run errands, and any family things going on. It gets pretty lonely and boring being around the same people for your entire life.


----------



## Melvin1 (Jul 12, 2013)

I dont have any real friends. But i do have like 3-4 casual friends. I do some stuff with them like playing basketball,go to the gym or video games and thats it. Dont have friends for going out or someone who I can talk to openly about everything. And this 3-4 people always bring me down talking about their weekends,girlfriends etc...


----------



## Lain (Oct 5, 2011)

I have no friends or acquaintances, no one to talk to, no one to hang out with, I'm going insane


----------



## amy94 (Jun 28, 2013)

Melvin1, im like basically same situation


----------



## amy94 (Jun 28, 2013)

thanks for responding guys. i guesd it's different for everyone, i hope we all get better soon


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I mean it 100% when I tell my psychiatrist and therapist that I don't have any friends. Friends are people you talk to and actually have a relation with and actually go out and do stuff together such as eating food, going to the arcade. The only people I have to do that with is my sister and she's a family member. Not my friend. Not having any friends is just hella boring and one time... This moron actually said that people with no friends are losers. I'm just like whatever you say jerk.


----------



## archeri (Sep 27, 2013)

I have no friends at all. There is a guy that I have a crush on that seems to like me too, but we aren't even acquaintences. We have barely even spoken to each other during almost 2 years. He works at a store and that is where I see him usually once a month. He doesn't even know my name, and just know his from his name tag. Maybe I can consider him a pre-acquaintence or something.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I have some but we rarely talk or hang out. Its like once a month we do something. I been cutting people off more because no one cares and I'm not fun enough to be around with.


----------



## awkwardsilent (Jun 14, 2012)

In the past when i had no friends, that lived anywhere near by I meant I didn't have anyone to do anything with. I had aquaintances, I could generally talk to say the people i worked with but no one to go out to eat with, no one to hang out with, if something happened I didn't have anyone to tell that I didn't have to pay long distance to call. 

I have friends now, we've drifted so maybe not super close friends anymore. But I still definitely consider them friends.


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

I only hang out with my brother mostly; but he's my brother not a "friend." I have acquaintances in the sense that I might see people at church who ask me how I'm doing or how my week has been. However I could probably be gone out of town for weeks (years maybe) and I don't think anybody would notice except my supervisor.

And if they noticed, they wouldn't care because they never formed deep connections with me. It is mostly just surface talk (i.e. weather, school, tv) nothing to do with emotions or getting to know the real me.


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

there was a few years when I only knew people at work, and most of them were all right for the most part I just never wanted to be around them really.

Then for ~3-4 years I literally only knew my very distant family. What keep that from not being totally lonely was a few talk radio shows, a few overclocking forms, and then well games, booze+movies+online BFBC2+BF3

The only girls I even saw during those darkest wasted days were checkout girls

Now I have 1 friend but she never hangs out, another girl that I scared away it seems, and another girl I can say her name and a few sentences too....and then 1 old buddy I can chat to if we meet


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I have my boyfriend, but that's all as far as friends go. I probably exaggerate a bit too, as I have no actual real friends and some acquaintances. However, give me a few more months to a year and I'm sure those casual people will vanish, just familiar faces in a sea of people again. People come and go I guess, so fast that they can't be considered actual friends. Otherwise, I speak to no one.


----------



## Mcquiz (Jul 31, 2013)

When I say that I mean I don't have any friends who would invite me to a social event like a party for example.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

I have nobody except my parents. All my previous friends were backstabbing snakes and manipulators. I'm thinking of changing the scene and taking a trip down to Vancouver where my older sister lives. In the suburb I live in, everyone seems to be in a zombie-state of mind.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I have one friend. A long distance one. Other then that no. No real life ones. I could talk and hang out with one person but I dunno about them.


----------



## legday (Nov 3, 2013)

i hvae friends back at home but im far away at uni right now

i have almost no friends, if u count my roommate as a friend. there are som ppl out here i know, a few i rarely talk to, but that's it. I never party on the weekends bcus i dont really know anyone


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

I only have long distance friends these days because the friends I did have in this town moved away. I talk to them every few days by text and what-not. I used to have more friends, but, they all stopped talking to me when I got a boyfriend because it turned out they were only hanging out with me because they wanted to date me. These days, my boyfriend is being weird and distant so now I have no one. It's kind of pathetic.


----------



## astralluver420 (Aug 27, 2013)

I literally have no one. But my son. I always ask him if he's my best friend and he says no. He's 3. Dam he's beautiful


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

I have no friends in real life, I do have one person who is a acquaintance but only because I don't want to lose everything and be completely alone. So far I have 3 online friends, one who I have a monthly meet up and 2 others who I chat online. I don't go out much except to pick up the kids or do errands. I am trying to change this by attending meet ups in the hope that I can make a friend. Hopefully at least one friend can come from me doing these meet ups.


----------



## karras (Dec 13, 2011)

Literally none. Zero. I messed up badly due to SA and I regret it all the time, whenever I sleep I always dream about being back in school, and trying to make things work. I think I'm going to move away some time, start new.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I mean it fully. I don't have casual friends or acquaintances. So yeah, **** the world.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I have zero friends or aquaintances. I have a few online aquantances but my SA holds me back from opening up to them so I can't really call them friends.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

I guess I have two friends. One lives in another city and we don't talk much. I don't trust the other one and think he talks **** about me behind my back. We don't talk much. The friendships with both seem to be pity-based. Other than them, I talk to my grandma, but I'm always either irritable or detached. My mom visits me, but I don't really talk to her much. My dad I don't talk to except occasionally in letters. I'm pretty much in isolation, don't even have acquaintances. I only see one person weekly and that's a therapist. It's pretty depressing.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I mean that my parents are the only people in my contact list on my phone. 

There is absolutely nobody offline that I could hang out with. The internet is the only place where people talk to me.


----------



## MJohn (Oct 26, 2013)

When people say they have no friends, I guess they mean 'friends' in a sense that is comparable to how non-SA people perceive friends. These are like people they hang out with, chat with, or at least just feel comfortable with which admittedly would pretty much be a rarity for us with social anxiety. 

I admit to have a bunch of acquaintances but it still does suck to see any of them and have to hide among the crowd or behind my phone just so that I wouldn't have to greet them or anything. It's the SA acting up at such times, preventing me from feeling any comfortable with these people at all.


----------



## R3served (Sep 8, 2012)

I have 0.000 friends, and only a handful of acquaintances


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

amy94 said:


> MileHigh, yea im probably the same as you. i have ppl to talk to and hang out with occassionally, but no *real* friends.


This.


----------



## Empty7 (May 22, 2013)

Grand said:


> I have no friends or acquaintances. That isn't an exaggeration. The only people I talk to are family members. I spend most of my time alone. I don't leave my house much, although lately... I've been making an effort to go out some, although I'm still far too afraid to interact with people much.
> 
> I don't even have online friends anymore, so yeah... no friends.
> 
> I wish I had "casual friends"... or an acquaintance who just greets me when we see each other. That would make me feel... special. Ha.


I remeber when I was afraid to interact to people like you, you might belive that there is no solution, but there is a very simple solution to that. It's called CBT , cognitive-behavorial therapy and you can find audio tapes online. This works 100% because it doesn't matter the envoirment, the social anxiety disorder is in your head not something physical in your envoirment. If you don't want to try it, well that's another story.


----------



## red3002 (Sep 11, 2013)

zero

I only argue with family members and talk to cashiers and such. Other than that I basically am all alone the rest of the day


----------



## Brandeezy (Dec 23, 2009)

I have zero friends or acquaintances, like if I wanted to go watch Monday Night Football at a bar after work I would have no one to call to join me. All I do is go to work, do my job, take the train back home then stay in my room all day


----------



## Ledgarden (May 3, 2013)

I have no friends and only a couple of acquaintances in college that i talk to occasionally, but never outside of school. So I rarely talk to anyone anymore.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Of course I do, online friends although they provide socialization cannot meet the same needs a real life friend can.

But it's all good, I have family I see, so I still talk to people.


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

I don't have any friends, or acquaintances either. The only people I know are my parents. I use to have a handful of online acquaintances/friends a few years ago, but I don't even have them any more.


----------



## Trident44 (Nov 3, 2013)

I have two legit friends that I can talk to about pretty much everything (except completely awkward things that you wouldn't bring up with anyone, lol) but other than that... no friends... and it really hits you when you graduate college/graduate high school (but don't go to college)...

I've formed pretty good relationships with people throughout my life, but they wither away whenever I move more than 30 minutes away from them... like all of my college friends, especially freshman year (before I transferred to a commuter school in the city) I don't talk to anymore... because they all live 5 hours away or in another state... and I just CAN'T do the long distance friendship thing... talking on Facebook etc. It's just not in me.. feels phony.

Now I'm worried, because, seriously, where does someone who is 23 even make friends outside of work (which I don't have yet)? My last hope, at this point, is meetup.com which I haven't given a try yet. My hopes are to just thrust myself into random, extreme activities hoping to find lifelong friends from that... probably won't work, though.


----------



## eris and dysnomia (Nov 5, 2013)

I don't have any real friends. I have an acquaintance that I might see a few times a year, but we have nothing in common at all, aside from we met in high school and kept talking once in a while throughout college. Now that we're done with all of that, I don't see any point of continuing it. I don't feel like I can relate my secrets to her, although she's very nice, we have little in common and she constantly talks about her boyfriend, and I've always been jealous that she has one and I do not (in our circle of "friends" in high school we were the two consistently single girls). I still haven't had a relationship with anyone and I feel so immensely defective. I think I resent her for it, though I shouldn't. It's not her fault. 

So yes, I can truly say that I have no friends. The rest left me or never were my friends in the first place.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I have no friends. Zero, none, nada.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

No friends, no acquaintances.
I feel like if I made friends I would just ditch them due to insecurity, and save myself further embarrassment.


----------



## Valkerion (Nov 6, 2013)

Don't have any. 

Joined a club at school, in what is now my last year. Went about 4 times, no one ever talked to me... only a few blurbs here and there. Ended up going on a trip with them to an anime convention... don't really like anime, ended up walking around the convention alone for 3 days. Was fun I guess, but like I said, they were not really my friends. Have not gone back to the club since, keep saying its because of school work which is kinda true, but its mostly that I have not made any friends in the club. 

Have not had any friends since high school. Having no car makes it hard to get to things here as well.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Not in real life lol


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

nope no friends only people I talk to is at work and I dont see them outside of work


----------



## DC333 (Oct 3, 2013)

I have one best friend and a handful of casual acquaintances that I hang out with or talk to at the university. I rarely see these people off campus and even though I would like to develop these relationships further I can never seem to. They never go past being superficial. I also have a bunch of people that I talk to regularly at the gym including my trainer who I see twice a week every week. I consider her a friend but I'm pretty sure I'm just a paying client to her, haha. Oh well.


----------



## rikkie (Sep 27, 2013)

Saying I have no friends in person is true. There's one girl who I last saw back in April after years of being separated. We haven't really planned anything in person though, we just exchange messages.
I have more friends online than in person.


----------



## UK guy (Nov 6, 2013)

i dont think people who have 'online friends' should consider them as 'not real friends'

Friends are friends, i don't like the stigma thats attached to meeting people online

back on topic, i am lucky enough to have 1 good friend


----------



## Harmeulius (Jun 24, 2013)

I have a few guys to have fun with. But I don't really consider them friends, because when life sucks they will not provide a shoulder to cry on. 

For me a friend is someone who you can share the good and the bad times with. I only have people I can share good times with.


----------



## AimeeKim (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm in community college currently, and I have no friends. I just go straight home, chill and read in my room, and I only hang out with my sisters on the weekends when they visit. 

Though I'm mad at myself right now, because today two of my classmates asked me to go to lunch and I just freaked out and said I already made plans to visit my cousin (who I am seeing, but not until 5 days from now). I really regret it now, they looked disappointed and said they would try to tell me earlier next time...but I'm really afraid I blew my chance.. So still no friends right now..


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Outside of my brother, I have zero friends. I have co-workers who I get along with at the workplace, but besides going to work-related things that help me stay in my job and in good graces, I don't hang out with them. I wouldn't really want to, either. 

Friends as in people I want to be around and enjoy the casual relationship with (or even deep friendship with - ha)? None outside of family. Haven't really had that since high school. In my free time, I don't talk with anyone and do things (hobbies, recreation, whatnot) on my own.


----------



## PoutineDelight (Nov 2, 2013)

I have none in real life, not anymore anyway. But online I have quite a few, maybe 5 or so I consider close. So I can't say I have NO friends, but I truly don't have any friends in my life outside the internet.


----------



## Erik20 (Jul 31, 2013)

I don't have any real friends, only acquaintances mostly from college.
I only text two of them sometimes, but I usually have to initiate it and we don't hang out. When I was younger, I had one or two close friends but they faded over time. I do have one of these old "friends" on Facebook but he is really unreliable, so I don't contact him anymore.

It sucks because it seems that all of my acquaintances have a group of close friends, and I'm not part of it. I can see on Facebook that they go to parties together all the time, on trips etc., while I'm just always at home watching TV or playing videogames.


----------



## amy94 (Jun 28, 2013)

wow thanks for all the input guys, i had no idea this had been going on this whole time lol


----------



## tooafraid (Nov 22, 2013)

I don't think I have any true or close friends, only a handful that I hang out with every couple of months or so. I'd guess if I was to cease to exist tomorrow, no-one would even notice.


----------



## blkhouse (Oct 8, 2012)

I have many "acquaintances" and a few "friends"...which sometimes I think is much, much worse than being totally friendless because you don't miss what you don't have 

So, when I say I have no friends or few friends...I mean that most people tend to ignore me for many months..no phone calls, nothing. 

I don't think people take friendship seriously anymore...and I often say "no friends" out of a retort that few are true friends nowadays.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

I know more languages than people I can talk to ^^


----------



## Elros (Nov 17, 2013)

I have no friends or acquaintances. I'm a complete shut in, so unlikely to make any either lol, depressing.


----------



## MetroCard (Nov 24, 2013)

I have 1 friend and a few acquaintances. I wish I had more friends though


----------



## jlscho03 (Sep 5, 2012)

ASB20 said:


> Outside of my brother, I have zero friends. I have co-workers who I get along with at the workplace, but besides going to work-related things that help me stay in my job and in good graces, I don't hang out with them. I wouldn't really want to, either.
> 
> Friends as in people I want to be around and enjoy the casual relationship with (or even deep friendship with - ha)? None outside of family. Haven't really had that since high school. In my free time, I don't talk with anyone and do things (hobbies, recreation, whatnot) on my own.


This is almost exactly like me! Replace your brother with my cousin and bingo! Although I do have hobbies outside of video games and tv, I haven't made any friends from them, but I'm okay with that.


----------



## Ledgarden (May 3, 2013)

I have acquaintances at college who I may talk to if I see them around or if were doing a group project, but I never talk to them for any other reason. Outside of college I'll never speak to anyone really.


----------



## Nihongo86 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have no good friends. I have a couple people I talk to occasionally, but it's always awkward like I do most of the talking with bland responses. It's frustrating and I feel like I annoy them to death. Most friends I've actually had conversations with were penpals abroad. I feel like I have more in common with them than anyone where I live.

Any other friend I had that actually would hang out with me has moved away and stopped talking to me for unknown reasons.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I would never say that I don't have friends.

That said and based on what I think you mean...

I have people I _may_ hang out with occasionally. I am getting more strange by the minute, so people generally do not want to hang with me. hehe

I have pen pals who I very much appreciate.


----------



## monstercorp (Jul 14, 2013)

I think I have no friends at all. I used to hang out with some that I considered real friends but now I don't do it anymore and the truth is I don't care. What worries me is that I'm starting to feel like I don't exist, I mean if there's no one to acknowledge my mere existence what am I doing here. I only talk with my mom and just every once in a while. I don't have a job, girlfriend, nothing. The only thing I do is study music, which I do like a lot. I'm kind of old though, I'm 29 but look like a 38 year-old guy. So I am very very lonely...


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Lots of friendly acquaintances, but zero people I can truly trust and talk to about anything (that's a friend right?)


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

I do but I really don't like to go out so it's mostly just chatting on Facebook or texting occasionally. I am afraid people will stop inviting me to parties because 99% of the time I say yes but then make up an excuse. It's a wonder I have friends at all. 

I often wonder if I died who would come to my funeral.


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

When I think of "friend" I think of someone I can depend on and have fun with. If I'm ever in a tough situation, I can look to them for advice. Someone I can make plans with or chat with regularly because I enjoy their company. I've had a couple of people that have come close to that, but not quite and I currently have nobody like that in my life. Sadly, I now consider a "friend" as someone who knows who I am and talks to me once in a while.


----------



## Colt45ws (Nov 17, 2013)

I have one person I would consider a friend. Sucky thing is, I only see him for any length of time about once a month. Even though we work at the same place his area goes to breaks and lunch before mine, so we pretty much end up going, "Hi!Bye!"
I have acquaintances at work also, but not really getting to friend level.


----------



## HumbleTears (Aug 21, 2013)

Person: "what do you and your friends like to do for fun?"

Me: *changes subject*


----------



## LimePenguin (Aug 3, 2011)

If my fb profile is anything to go by, it's 300, but a lot of them I haven't seen for years. Not a single one of those I'd be able to convince to hang out at a place of my choosing. I've never truly known the concept of 'best friend'. Fortunately I currently have about 5 or 6 good friends I can hang out with regularly on their terms. I'm not certain how close I am to them, but it's good to know that I do have friends and not just acquaintances or "people I work with and nothing else".

However, I do feel sad for a lot of the people in this thread who aren't as fortunate. I hope someday you'll find close friends easily.


----------



## Hachree (Jan 7, 2015)

I say it when I'm in a certain area where there's no one I could talk comfortably to. Like in my class, there's just 3 people I could talk to and usually the conversation was always a bit awkward.

In school I have a few more friends though, but nothing much. 6 casual friends and 2 true friends.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

I consider a friend to be a person you can trust and confide in, share inside jokes and complete each other's sentences. For me it has to be either a "close friend" or no beans. The last time I hung out with someone was probably a year ago. I don't consider him a friend, he's a changed man from the guy I knew from high school. I already had trust issues with him but went along with it anyway because going out to do something was better than staying home sulking in my solitude.

I have a few online friends, but that's about it. I can already tell my one online friend who lives nearby doesn't want to hang out with me (been friends for 4+ years, went to the same high school, yet never hung out once, can you believe that?). Perhaps we both know it will be different if I ever get the chance to meet up with any of them, and doing so may compromise the online friendship.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

I mean there's not a single person I could call out of the blue for company or conversation who isn't related to me.


----------



## Anjelliex (Dec 7, 2014)

The only person I am friends with is my mum. 
I suppose that's better than nothing though  Although she's hardly ever around...

Although, since joining this site I have gained a few online friends which they hopefully will stick around for a while and maybe I can start saying "I have friends 8D YEEE~"..
Not keeping my hopes up with that though ;D heh.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Literally 0 
No family 
No acuaintences 
No friends 
No work colleagues ( work alone ) 
So no friends means no friends  
I go through a lot of days with out saying a single word . Sometimes I think I might be dead but just don't know it lol like that I see dead people movie lol . 
Then when I think of interacting and going out SA kicks in and I can't seem to break that cycle yet . 
But Oh well that sucks for me .


----------



## AEgirl (May 11, 2013)

I have acquaintances. And one "friend". Except I don't consider her a real friend because of the type for person she is. I have a boyfriend who I spend most my free time with. He's pretty much all I have. Aside from my family. 

If I really think about it, I haven't had a real friend since I was 15! Almost 6 years ago. Whats wrong with me?


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

I literally have no friends.

I used to consider my cousin my friend, but in reality he mainly hangs out with my sister. I'm always the third wheel when we go out somewhere. I'm like the outcast every time the three of us go somewhere.

Its quite depressing. I actually want to go to places and hang out in order to get exposure and confront my social anxiety, but I don't have friends to do that. When I hang out with my sister and cousin I'm always the quiet one that doesn't say much.


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

Yes. Offline, I truly have no friends nor acquaintances.


----------



## illachick (Jan 7, 2015)

I've got one friend from high school that lives back home that I text sorta regularly and I'd say we are at least a little more than casual friends, I made two friends in college one I just spoke to yesterday, the other we are little more than facebook friends now, there is also my ex bf who I have remained friends with and another high school friend whom I talk to every blue moon to catch up with. Not really friendless, but none of these people I can just call up and go hang out with either because they are in other towns or I'm just not important enough.


----------



## theghost0991 (Mar 29, 2014)

When I say I dont have any friends its ****ing true. I am completely and totally isolated, and will be for at least the next 4 years.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

It's true, haven't had anyone since middle school and I'm now 27. Not even a distant friend. I don't mind at all. I don't feel the stigma, plus the way I see it, my absence from everyone else's life is a neutral thing. I'm having neither a positive nor a negative impact on anyone. I don't get lonely so there's no problem here. It is in the cards for me to give friendship another chance sometime in the future though. Third-life crisis and all.


----------



## Simply (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm not too sure, the line between acquaintances and friends is too blurry for me to see. Let's just say I only have 1 good friend who I actually hang out with outside of class, and can talk about things unrelated to school.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

The only 'regular' people in my life are my dad, brother, and his family, who come over for dinner once a week. If I'm going to act really lonely, I can throw in pets. A cat who died about a year ago, and two dogs, both of which are getting really old by this point, one of which likes me, one of which loathes me.

All of my friends from kindergarten/school sorta kinda stopped seeing me when I hit high school, then completely stopped once we left. I did see one guy who was my closest friend recently, walking outside my house with what I presumed to be his GF.

We didn't say anything, Hell I don't think we even looked at each other.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

depends on you definition of friend, my ideal friendship is like jerry and george, two dudes talking about absolute non-sense all day and give each other terrible advises


----------



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

In real life, I have...7 friends. 3 live in different cities/states to me 1 lives near the city not too far away and we get along quite well (originally met on sas) The rest live so freaking close its insane they dnt have time for me, and even when I do see them I feel... disconnected a lot of the time. Altho it might be my depression flaring up I dno... I would say I see my friends on average, 3-4 times a month, which is a big leap from once a month before I joined sas and made friends.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I have fair amount of friends. But only two of them I really consider my true friends and someone I could depend upon on, my SO and my best friend. The rest are just hangout friends that we fabricate an image and story to sell to to reinforce our self esteem.


----------



## yrocis42 (Jun 20, 2008)

people like me for some reason. I just choose to avoid them most of the time lol. I guess it is kind of my fault that I get lonely because I get afraid to go out with them.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

I have about 2 close friends. 

**** all these fake friends and wanting the need to have so called "friends" to try and fit in and get attention. That'll just leave you screwed cause they could care less about you. 

But as long as you're popular right, it doesn't matter.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Yup, I literally mean that I don't have friends(just online).

I gradually pulled away from my friends years ago when I was depressed, and then I got into a long relationship(6 years). His friends became my friends, too. You can imagine what happend a while after we broke up. I became friendless.

There's only one person, who I used to be friends with(way back), who I'm still in contact with(but rarely). We had planned to see each other like 2 months ago, but I bailed because I felt so ****ty about myself. So yeah, I wouldn't call that having a friend when I see him like once a year. He's probably the chance I have, though. To get my foot outside the door. I think I _could_ see him more often if i tried. I'm gonna contact him when I feel a bit better(I'm very lost atm).


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

When I say I have no friends, I mean I literally have no friends in real life and online I only have like 1 or 2. This is nothing new though. I've always been practically alone. :I


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

The only people who remember my birthday is my family...

When I say I have no real life friends anymore I mean it.
The only flakes I like are frosted flakes, they're grrreat!

I suppose in a sad pathetic way I can consider my brother my friend, he's the only one willing to play games with me and I have to coerce him into doing that and he has to be not be tired/ in the mood. Yes he has friends, and yes I could maybe try to reconnect with a few of them or play games/hangout. But I make no mistake in my mind, even though I'm capable of making people laugh, when it comes to
long conversations and similar interests, they most of the time don't care. I am my brother's shadow, the Luigi to his Mario. The gaming group of a dozen people or so in real life that me and my bro have known since middle/high school, I've come to the grim realization I never connected with them on a deeper level. Perhaps I'm exaggerating and being vindictive, maybe they have attempted to reach out in the past, yet they have given up on me years later, rightfully so.


As for people at work, always aquaintances and nothing more, I can never trust them.


As for online acquaintances, I trust them with my thoughts due to the safety of some anonymity, even more so people from SAS because only they are capable of understanding my pain of loneliness. I have some online pals from this forum that consoled me during a few relapses into brooding depressions, and others who actually wanna talk, I haven't forgotten them.


I am surrounded by seemingly a sea of faces silently judging me day to day, and I feel completely hollow and alone...


Despite all this I attempt to communicate with as many souls as I can when my mind is willingly to allow me to try. It's become so easy online, I wish to hell the gates of differences of online and real life be flung wide open and I can talk nonstop without fear of judgment. It's like living a double life and my loneliness has most definitely chipped away at my sanity. I can only paint a vague picture in my dreams how a normal version of me would even communicate. How I yearn to be able to eloquently spew coherent and concise words forth, pleasing an eager audience.


But, y'know, whatever to hell with real life friends. Dat costs time and money yo, I don't need em... I...--Oh. De'Nile is not just a river in Egypt, huh.


----------



## Peme (Jul 17, 2013)

I sometimes say this, but it's not entirely true. I have a handful of friends I rarely hang out with or see, though I occasionally chat with them online. 

However, I feel as if there's a disconnect between my friends and I. It's difficult for me to open up (Then again, I'm opening up right now, lol), so while I consider them friends and am thankful to have them, I don't truly feel like "myself" when I speak to them. I'm too anxious to really express myself, and they only know this stupid fake persona of mine. Because of this I don't think I will ever really connect with any of them. There are two exceptions: one close old friend went off to a different state in pursuit of success, and the other...it's a long story. My cat's probably my best friend.

Meh, I think too much.


----------



## theinsomniac (Jan 17, 2015)

I have a few friends (and by few I mean I can count them on one hand), but they all live in a different country from me (I moved). So really I count that as having no friends because...I have no one where I physically live that I can hang out with or talk to. So I just stay home all the time when I don't have to go to school. That's no exaggeration.


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

I have...

3 people I'd see in real life (although only one of these is regular - regular being monthly, the other 2 I might not "meet up" with for months at a time) 

Then I speak to 3 others online, whom I either went to Uni with and who moved away or I met online in the first place.

My social life all depends on if that one guy out of the 3 I meet in real life can be bothered to do anything (Which isn't that often as hes about as anti social as me) 

But then I've never said I don't have any friends just incredibly lacking when it all depends on 1 person if I'll be leaving the house that month socially :b


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I have 3 irl acquaintances at most. Nobody online even takes any notice of me, at least not enough to talk to me. I have zero real friends, and nobody I actually connect with.


----------



## Quatermass (Oct 6, 2013)

The only people I see regularly are people at work. I get along fine with them and they are good people, but I don't consider them friends. I see my parents occationally, but because of their old age and various ilnesses, I can't really talk to them about my life. I don't want to burden them. I see my sister pretty seldom these days. I've always had a good relationship with my family, but we never really see each other that much, despite the fact that we all live pretty close geographically.

Other than that there are no people I see in real life or that I feel I can talk to. I don't feel like I can count my counselor at the employment center, or other professionals I occationally talk to. It actually does help a little to talk to them, but they're obviously not like friends. I feel like I have nowhere to turn with my thoughts and troubles. This forum is probably the only place I reach out like this. But I don't do online relationships well. Writing to people often puts me under more stress than talking to them. Basically, I don't connect well with people either irl or online.


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod (Jan 21, 2014)

I don't have any real friends. I just have acquaintances (classmates) that I only talk to during class. I don't meet people outside of school since I don't really care to and the fact that I don't get out much. I've never had a social life nor felt especially connected to non-family members. Real friends are a luxury that I've never had much success in obtaining. Every once in a blue moon I'd get lucky...temporarily. Anyway, the only people I talk to in a daily basis other than family members is myself.


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

i'm sure that most of us have acquaintances (for those that go to school or to work). I'm mean, unless if you just ignore people and don't talk to anyone, then you probably won't have any friends nor acquaintances. Usually, in a civilized society, there are always people who are polite and friendly and social. Thus, it's not uncommon to bump into people who ask 'how're you doing' every now and then. 

Also, some people mistaken 'friends' for a group of people that you have daily contact with. However, this is not the case. Friends are basically people who act 'friendly' towards you. Remember acting 'friendly' and 'polite' are two different terms. Friends can be people who interact once a year or even several times a lifetime!

So I'm pretty sure you guys have much more friends than you think.


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

I already replied, but I'm in a **** mood so I'll reply again since I have nothing better to do. I have zero friends and zero acquaintances. That's right, I don't even have acquaintances! If I were to drop dead (which I hope is soon) no one outside of my immediate family would care.


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod (Jan 21, 2014)

Lovecrushed said:


> i'm sure that most of us have acquaintances (for those that go to school or to work). I'm mean, unless if you just ignore people and don't talk to anyone, then you probably won't have any friends nor acquaintances. Usually, in a civilized society, there are always people who are polite and friendly and social. Thus, it's not uncommon to bump into people who ask 'how're you doing' every now and then.
> 
> Also, some people mistaken 'friends' for a group of people that you have daily contact with. However, this is not the case. Friends are basically people who act 'friendly' towards you. Remember acting 'friendly' and 'polite' are two different terms. *Friends can be people who interact once a year or even several times a lifetime!*
> 
> So I'm pretty sure you guys have much more friends than you think.


I personally find a friendship like that quite pointless.


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

Mr Reese said:


> I personally find a friendship like that quite pointless.


Not quite. Down to its most basic form, a friendship is there to satisfy a person's sense of loneliness. Even though you may see a person once a year, the memories of that person can fulfill his/her desires of companionship. Let say that you have been friends with a person in your entire childhood. All of the wonderful memories that you have build up since then -- you don't want to lose them. Seeing that person again is a potent reminder of the good times. Friends for life, as some people say.


----------

